

HN Is this forum Software available? - DaFresco

Hi, I'm actually looking for the software that is used for this forum/bulletin board. I believe I saw a link once but I can't find anymore. I believe that this forum was coded especially for HN but also available for download. Please correct me if I’m wrong. Thanks Colin.
======
parenthesis
It's written in pg's lisp dialect Arc. IIRC, a version of the news app is
provided with the official Arc distribution, available here:
<http://www.arclanguage.org/install>

See also the Arc Forum <http://www.arclanguage.org/forum> and the unofficial
Anarki version of Arc (which, again, includes news.arc):
<http://github.com/nex3/arc/tree/master>

~~~
DaFresco
Also thanks for the reply.

------
mtinkerhess
It looks like it's released with Arc:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494421>

------
DaFresco
That's excellent, thanks!

